# Sony BDP-S350 Blu-ray Disc Player



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Sony BDP-S350 Blu-ray Disc Player*

* Experience the next wave of home entertainment with this Blu-ray Disc™ player, featuring Dolby® TrueHD™ and BD-Live compatibility.*

Revel in astounding HD clarity with the BDP-S350 Blu-ray™ Disc player. Featuring BD-Live compatibility*, you can take full advantage of the Bonus View feature of select Blu-ray movies as well as acquire the latest features and updates as they become available. This player also outputs a Full 1080/24p True Cinema picture, plus upscales your existing DVD collection to 1080p when using the HDMI™ connection. Superior picture quality isn't the only thing you'll notice, the BDP-S350 comes with Dolby® TrueHD™ which delivers sound as stunning as the high definition picture itself. Bringing it all together is the new icon based Xcross Media Bar, which provides simple navigation of the player's menu system. 

* Upgrade to BD-Live by adding USB memory.

*Bonus View (Profile 1.1)*

*BD-Live Ready (will be available by firmware update)*

*Full HD 1080/60 p & 24p True Cinema Video Output*

Most of all Hollywood movies are shot at 24 frames per second, and Blu-ray Disc™ movies are mastered at 24 frame per second, so it is only fitting that the Sony® Blu-ray Disc™ Players can output your films at 1080/24p for a true film-like experience at home. Of course, Sony® Blu-ray Disc™ Players can also output at 1080/60p for more traditional HDTV sets on the market. Either way Sony® has you covered for the best picture possible in Full 1080p!

*Dolby® TrueHD decoder built-in*

Dolby TrueHD delivers lossless studio master quality audio designed specifically for high definition entertainment like Blu-ray Disc™. An incredible sound stage, dynamic range and a stellar Home Theater experience await you with Dolby TrueHD.

*Dolby® TrueHD /DTS®-HD bitstream out over HDMI™ (V1.3)*

*DVD upscale to 1080p*

*Precision Cinema HD Upscale*

*x.v.Color™ for AVC-HD*

*BRAVIA™ Sync*

—As a leader in products with HDMI™ connectivity, Sony has created BRAVIA® Sync to gobeyond simple audio and video transmission. When combined with a select number of BRAVIA® televisions and other Sony audio and video products, in addition to audio and video transmission, control functions will betransmitted via the HDMI™ cable. With “One Touch Play,” operations that took several steps have been reduced to one. Press the PLAY button on the remote, watch the audio and/or the video component(s) turn on then the BRAVIA® television turn on and switch to the correct video input–Simple–Easy–BRAVIA® Sync.

*Ether port for Network Update*

*USB port for BD-Live External Memory*

*Xross Media Bar*

*DTS-HD (High Resolution/Master Audio) Bitstream Out*

DTS-HD gives you sound quality that matches the crystal clear image of Blu-ray Disc™. With up to 7.1 channels of surround sound and audio that is indistinguishable form the original studio version, DTS-HD promises youan extraordinary surround experience.

*Product Specifications*

*Audio Features*


Dolby® : Dolby® Digital (Decoding): Yes (HDMI™ bitstream out)
Dolby® Digital plus Decoding : Yes
Dolby® TrueHD Decoding : Yes (HDMI™ bitstream out)
LPCM : Yes (multi-channel decoding): Yes (HDMI™ bitstream out)
MP3 Playback : No
dts® Decoding : Yes (HDMI™ bitstream out)
dts® Output : No
 *Video Features*


BD-R/RE Read Compatibility : Yes (BDMV and BAAB format)
DVD+R Read Compatibility : Yes
DVD+RW Read Compatibility : Yes
DVD-R Read Compatibility : Yes (Video Mode AVR Mode
DVD-RW Read Compatibility : Yes (Video Mode AVR Mode
JPEG Playback : Yes
 
*Inputs and Outputs*


Analog Audio Output(s) : 2 Channel: 1 (Rear)
Coaxial Audio Digital Output(s) : 1 (Rear)
Component Video (Y/Pb/Pr) Output(s) : (Y/Pb/Pr) OUtput(s): 1 (Rear)
Composite Video Output(s) : 1 (Rear)
Optical Audio Output(s) : 1 (Rear)
S-Video Output(s) : 1 (Rear)
 *Service and Warranty Information*


Limited Warranty : 1 years parts/1 years labor
 Available at SonyStyle.com


----------



## SNAP (Sep 23, 2007)

I have the player and I totally love it!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How about user review? :bigsmile:


----------



## SNAP (Sep 23, 2007)

OK...OK.....LOL.....Here goes:

Very small unit......only 8.75" deep and 2.5" high. The unit starts up very quickly using the "Quick Start" function. Discs load very quickly It's much faster than my Sony 300 and it bitstreams TrueHD and DTS-MA and decodes TrueHD. The 300 only internally decoded TrueHD. PQ & SQ are outstanding w/my Onkyo 705. The resume function is a bit more complicated than the 300 but to me that's minor stuff. You can download the owner's manual off Sony's website and see what you think of some of the features............For me.......so far......so good.
The setup/xcross menu bar is deceiving........you cant exit from it once you finish the setup. You just load a disc and then it disappears.

Although it doesnt matter to me, there are no 5.1 or 7.1 analog outputs.

Unlike the 300 I dont believe this has an auto shut-off after 30 minutes.

I hope this helps somewhat.

I definitely would recommend this machine.

Steve


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Does your onkyo 705 display the true-hd and dts-hd indicator on the display?


----------



## SNAP (Sep 23, 2007)

tbase1 said:


> Does your onkyo 705 display the true-hd and dts-hd indicator on the display?


Yes, when the BD player is set to direct the Onkyo displays the audio bitstream for TrueHD DTS-MA, HD, & DD+..........It looks cool.............The coolest is when it displays DTS 96/24 for high resolution cds.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I own a sony bdp-301 paired with a onkyo tx-sr605,so would this be worth the upgrade?


----------



## SNAP (Sep 23, 2007)

tbase1 said:


> I own a sony bdp-301 paired with a onkyo tx-sr605,so would this be worth the upgrade?



I might think about upgrading to the 350.........I sold my 300 on ebay for $250.00.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

sounds like a worth while deal. Now I need to sale my toshiba a30 and get a a35 or xa2 to complete the dual format upgrade.


----------



## SNAP (Sep 23, 2007)

tbase1 said:


> sounds like a worth while deal. Now I need to sale my toshiba a30 and get a a35 or xa2 to complete the dual format upgrade.


Funny but I've been thinking about the same thing concerning my A20.:T


----------



## JerryDelColliano (Aug 24, 2008)

I have one of these going into my Dad's new theater in Scottsdale. I think this is the value leader in Blu-ray players right now.

Anybody else angry that when HD DVD went away the prices of BR players never even came close to the levels that Toshiba was selling HD DVD players at?


----------



## JerryDelColliano (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow - I can't say that word... sorry. 

OK - please replace that with "angry"


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I just picked up the Costco version of this player (BDP-BX1) which includes an HDMI cable and backlit remote, otherwise supposed to be a rebadged S350 specifically badged for Costco sales. I picked it up for $278 and it appears to be a great player. I have no interest in having another game console laying around that I'll never use so I opted for this nice sleek player that fits nicely with my components. 

So far so good, first Blu-ray DVD was Iron Man purchased when I got the player. Yes, I'm late to the game but for good reason. I waited out the format war and then waited for prices to become reasonable on the players. 

Darren


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

If my Yamaha RX-V661 encoded internally I'd already have bought this player....but I need DTS-HD MA.
The S550 from Sony was supposed to solve this, but I'm hearing it's a no go.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm admittedly way out of the loop. I have an old Onkyo AV receiver. To get DTS HD I need to have decoding in my receiver? Is that correct? I admit, little research has been done on my part. I've been really lazy. 

Darren


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Darren said:


> ... I have an old Onkyo AV receiver. To get DTS HD I need to have decoding in my receiver? Is that correct? I admit, little research has been done on my part. I've been really lazy. Darren


Lazyness is not good :bigsmile: ...(unless is to enjoy our Ht's)

I recall reading that if your AVR doesn't have the HD decoding, you can let the HD player do it ... but you need to connect player and receiver with the multichannel input/output (L+R+C+SR+SL+SW) that I'm sure the BluRay player doesn't have :yes:

Sorry, but you'll need to get an AVR that can decode DTS HD and Tru HD if you want to use it ... otherwise, you'll be using just DD and DTS sound :yes:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Makes sense. Not in the market for a receiver at this time so I'll have to settle for DD and DTS  Not a big deal for me as I haven't heard the difference so I guess I don't know what I'm missing.

I have had my reciever for probably close to 9 years now...might be time to upgrade.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Not true.
You need either:
A. Player that decodes internally and sends as MPCM
-or-
B. Player that bitstreams and AVR that internally decodes

My Yamaha RX-V661 cannot internally decode any of the advanced codecs, but the PS3 and Panny DMP-BD50(more to come) can decode internally and send it through your AVR as PCM.(lossless multi channel, same as if AVR decoded itself)



Can your AVR pass PCM via HDMI?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Not true.
> You need either:
> A. Player that decodes internally and sends as MPCM
> -or-
> ...


My AVR doesn't have HDMI... I'm using component from the blu-ray player directly to the TV currently and handling audio through the AVR. 

So, to get DTS HD with my current system I'll need an AVR that does HDMI switching right? Sheesh, It's been a long while since I've researched all this stuff. It's all changed.

I'm currently using the optical out to my receiver. Am I going to have to use the HDMI to a new receiver?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup, optical can only carry DD, no TrueHD or DTS-MA.
You need HDMI for that, so you would need a new receiver.
If you or anyone is seriously interested, I have had my Yamaha RX-V661 for sale for awhile now.
I need to spend much more to get an AVR that internally decodes as I cannot fit my PS3 into my being built A/V rack.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Yup, optical can only carry DD, no TrueHD or DTS-MA.
> You need HDMI for that, so you would need a new receiver.
> If you or anyone is seriously interested, I have had my Yamaha RX-V661 for sale for awhile now.
> I need to spend much more to get an AVR that internally decodes as I cannot fit my PS3 into my being built A/V rack.


I need to do a little research before making a decision on recievers. I'm kinda Onkyo biased because it has been so good to me but I haven't kept up with the current receivers. That and I need my wife on board... shouldn't be too hard, she loves the movies.

So, would the RX-V661 have all I need with my Sony blu-ray to do TrueHD and DTS-HD? God I feel like a noob. I used to know everything about this.

Here comes analysis paralysis....


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

No, with your specific player it will allow TrueHD, but not DTS-MA.
You would need an AVR that internally decodes DTS-HD MA.(any AVR that does that would also do TrueHD internally)
Then you would bitstream the codecs from your player to the AVR to do the decoding and sen out to your speakers.

With a PS# the Yamaha RX-V661 would give you both TrueHD and DTS-HD MA.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> No, with your specific player it will allow TrueHD, but not DTS-MA.
> You would need an AVR that internally decodes DTS-HD MA.(any AVR that does that would also do TrueHD internally)
> Then you would bitstream the codecs from your player to the AVR to do the decoding and sen out to your speakers.
> 
> With a PS# the Yamaha RX-V661 would give you both TrueHD and DTS-HD MA.


What is a PS#?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Darren said:


> I need to do a little research before making a decision on recievers. I'm kinda Onkyo biased because it has been so good to me but I haven't kept up with the current receivers. ....


I read that the Onkyo 805 can be had for less than $600 ... and if you want something better Onkyo 875, 806 or 876 are the next options :yes:

All this AVR will do the decoding internally ...:bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Darren said:


> What is a PS#?


That's a playstation (games) that can be used as a BluRay player too :yes:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Oops, PS3. (Sony Playstation 3--perhaps the best BR player out,m except for looks of machine)


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Ah, yes... I'm an xbox guy so no need for the PS.

Looks like I have lots of thinking to do. Is the TrueHD and DTS-HD really that much better or is it fairly subjective? I'd like to catch up to the times but if it isn't really that much different I can wait a bit and do some thinking.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

If you go loud enough with even decent speakers it is a big improvement-imo.
If you are not a loud listener I see no need.
-jmo


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> If you go loud enough with even decent speakers it is a big improvement-imo.
> If you are not a loud listener I see no need.
> -jmo


Loud would be an understatement. I guess I should consider upgrading.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

:foottap:Is there any thing on the BD-550.? Is it out or will it be out soon??:wave:


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I've also found these formats requiring additional volume,but well worth it in AQ.


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought this player after Thanksgiving for 179.99 plus tax and I just now got it in the mail. I have a question about the optional external memory that allows you to access BD Live. It said in the user manual that they recommend the Sony USM1GH flash memory but other flash drives may be supported. I have found the USM1GH hard to find and was wondering what other drives will work. I found a Sony USM4GL that has more storage for less money. Also, what kinda stuff does BD Live let you do? :help:


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

MonsterMaddness said:


> I bought this player after Thanksgiving for 179.99 plus tax and I just now got it in the mail. I have a question about the optional external memory that allows you to access BD Live. It said in the user manual that they recommend the Sony USM1GH flash memory but other flash drives may be supported. I have found the USM1GH hard to find and was wondering what other drives will work. I found a Sony USM4GL that has more storage for less money. Also, what kinda stuff does BD Live let you do? :help:


I hooked up my SD thumb drive with a 4GB SDHC card and my BDP-S550 seems to recognize it. I would say any flash driver would work. I did have to use a small USB extender cable to get it to fit.

Some of my BD Live Disney Blu-Ray discs have features that allow you to setup an account online to play games on the BD Live disc. Interactive games where you can play it online using the BD player. There are other things that they have, but every studio is different on what they put into the BD Live options.


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

I bought an 8gig ADATA thumb drive. It was about $19 at Newegg. It fits in that weird hole and works fine.

Jim


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

MonsterMaddness said:


> I bought this player after Thanksgiving for 179.99 plus tax and I just now got it in the mail. I have a question about the optional external memory that allows you to access BD Live. It said in the user manual that they recommend the Sony USM1GH flash memory but other flash drives may be supported. I have found the USM1GH hard to find and was wondering what other drives will work. I found a Sony USM4GL that has more storage for less money. Also, what kinda stuff does BD Live let you do? :help:


That's a of a deal, I was at Wal-Mart the other day browsing the players (even though I have one, it's fun to look and check prices). They had the 350 or the older 300 for like $300, and it was a Rollback price. Unless they had a 550, which I doubt, they do not want to sell this player. It seems the going price now is closer to $249.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

So with all that has been said, and a few months have gone by, is the sony 350 a good buy. Consumer reports rank the 550 to be better, but for a $100 more I don't know that the extra features that it has is really worth it. 

I have an Onkyo 606 which does all of the decoding that I think I would need. With this said if this was one of the major diffs, (or more important) then it would not justify spending extra. 

I thought about the sammy 2500. But the only reason was for ability to stream Netflix. The more I thought about it, the more I thought this was not a good reason to get this player. I don't think that the content would be the same quality as blu ray.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I am wondering if the rapture happened, and I got left behind. Is there anybody out there with any recommendations on a BR player?


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

just bought a sony s350 £220 in the uk had a 5 star rating in what hi-fi the ps3 only scored 4 out of five.
i have only played one movie so far and after a lot of setting up i am amazed with the picture and sound this is a great unit for the money


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I really wanted to get one of the Panasonic's, but they have been discontinued. The only ones available are online and prices about double.

Home Theater mag had the Samsung 2500 listed as one of there top picks.
I know that there are quirks with every blu ray out there,but which one truly has the worst quirk (or most), and which one can you live with?


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

for what it's worth ... 
Sony 350 and up models have the quick start feature which is nice when activated. They also have a good set of discrete codes.
Samsung 2500 streams Netflix... the 2550 does Netflix and Pandora... but the samsung's disc tray servo is a bit loud, they don't have discrete power commands (but play turns them on, play/delay/power turns them off) and if you are using hdmi to cat5 baluns the samsungs can be finicky.


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

have just updated the sony s350 to 2.0 so easy just plug it in to your modem/ hub and hit the update in the menu. it downloaded 9 files and installed them by its self


----------

